# [EVDL] EVs4sale: Tesla TRANSIT-CONNECT Leaf iMiev MR2 Life Bradley Force S-10 Escort



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110850651698+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466
$86k-bid 2011 Tesla Roadster High Point NC Apr 03 2012

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/FORD-TRANSIT%20CONNECT-99507381
$63184 2011 Ford TRANSIT CONNECT Electric Cargo Van Auburn WA

http://reno.craigslist.org/ctd/2899418997.html
$36050 Nissan Leaf RENO NV 2012-03-13

http://capecod.craigslist.org/ctd/2910144529.html
$35990 Wheego Life Reading MA 2012-03-26

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130671831408+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466
$35252 2011 Nissan Leaf SL WICHITA FALLS TX Apr 05 2012

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200736299450+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466
$35k-bid 2011 Chevrolet Volt pih Boston NY Apr 08 2012

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/2925422455.html
$34440 2012 MITSUBISHI Electric IMEIV Lee's Summit MO 2012-03-27

http://austin.craigslist.org/ctd/2899950879.html
$29987 2011 Nissan Leaf AUSTIN TX 2012-03-30

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=94010&endYear=2013&modelCode1=VOLT&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&showcaseOwnerId=77882&startYear=2010&makeCode1=CHEV&searchRadius=0&listingId=317877939&Log=0
$28,495 2012 Chevrolet Volt pih New Villa Park, IL

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=94010&endYear=2013&modelCode1=LEAF&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&showcaseOwnerId=66805695&startYear=2010&makeCode1=NISSAN&searchRadius=0&listingId=318644414&Log=0
$26,999 2011 Nissan Leaf SL Used Costa Mesa, CA 

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2926588645.html
$22k 2011 Wheego Life Greeley CO 2012-03-28

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=n&ncal_id=7793829&car_id=318049632&dealer_id=652451&car_year=2012&sownerid=459837&end_year=2013&model=MITI&adModel=MITI&start_year=2010&keywordsfyc=&search_type=both&scarid=315631409&distance=0&default_sort=priceASC&address=94010&sort_type=priceASC&firstRecord=1&adMake=MIT&seller_type=b&num_records=25&make=MIT&keywords_display=&cardist=0&rdpage=nclp+view+details
$21,988 2012 Mitsubishi i New Bethel Park, PA

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2904199951.html
$13500 1987 Toyota MR2 Lighthouse Point FL 2012-03-30

http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/2922364790.html
$9999 Solectria Force Hendersonville NC 2012-03-25

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/ctd/2903874357.html
$9795 2010 Wheego Life Weego Troy MI 2012-03-18

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2905532659.html
$7500 1982 Bradley GT Boca Raton FL 2012-03-23

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/2907037669.html
$6000 Jet 007 Bolton Hill MD 2012-03-17

http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/2898166231.html
$5900 1996 Solectria Force South Eugene OR 2012-03-27

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2909238345.html
$5000 sedan-EV was-$28k No-title needs-pack Parker CO 2012-03-18

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/2903179211.html
$3850 1987 S-10 Electric Truck Peachtree Corners GA 2012-03-15

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2850425193.html
$2999 1987 Ford Escort wagon Garden Grove CA 2012-03-11





http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-Cost-EVSE-td3835375.html
Low Cost EVSE


http://modularevpower.com/Sales_J1772_to_NEMA_14-50_Adapters.htm
Securable J1772 to 14-50 adapter box




EVs4sale: Feb 28, 2012
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-i-Leaf-Volt-LiFe-T100-Ranger-Sparrow-Bug-Metro-Echo-Accent-tt4429222.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Tesla-TRANSIT-CONNECT-Leaf-iMiev-MR2-Life-Bradley-Force-S-10-Escort-tp4522140p4522140.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

